# RecipeDB - Hoppy Wheat



## rcsoccer (11/1/12)

Hoppy Wheat  Ale - American Wheat  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes The boil was a full 60 mins, but you could boil for 10 mins, add the hops, and boil for 10 more mins and be done. Very fast brew.The Amarillo hops are really Citra. They are a very new American hop with high alpha and strong tropical fruit aromas and flavors (grapefruit, mango, papaya, and pineapple). Best known as a dry hop in Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.72 kg Weyermann Pilsner    2.26 kg Hoepfner Wheat Malt Light    0.23 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.23 kg Powells Carawheat (Powells Malts)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      113.4 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     500 ml White Labs WLP051 - California Ale V         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 40.7 IBU   Efficiency 66%   Alcohol 4.67%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## darrenp (11/1/12)

Where did you get hold of Amarillo flowers?


----------



## rcsoccer (12/1/12)

Darrenp said:


> Where did you get hold of Amarillo flowers?



Actually, I should make a correction on that recipe. It was Citra hops that I used. It's a relatively new hop in the US. I was only able to get it starting about a year ago. I brewed this in the States about 3 months ago. I just moved to Townsville, so I wouldn't know where to get them here. Sorry.

Here is the description:

Typical alpha: 10-12%. A very new American hop with parentage from Hallertau Mittelfruh, East Kent Goldings, and others. High alpha and strong tropical fruit aromas and flavors (think mango, papaya, and pineapple). Best known as a dry hop in Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA.

It would be nice to be able to get some here. I like using them for dry-hopping to get a fantastic citrusy aroma.

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/1/12)

OregonBrewer said:


> Actually, I should make a correction on that recipe. It was Citra hops that I used. It's a relatively new hop in the US. I was only able to get it starting about a year ago. I brewed this in the States about 3 months ago. I just moved to Townsville, so I wouldn't know where to get them here. Sorry.
> 
> Here is the description:
> 
> ...



Been brewing with Citra for a couple of years - last batch came from nikohops in the US, but usually I just grab some from craftbrewer.

Not hard to get hold of.

Goomba


----------



## rcsoccer (13/1/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Been brewing with Citra for a couple of years - last batch came from nikohops in the US, but usually I just grab some from craftbrewer.
> 
> Not hard to get hold of.
> 
> Goomba



That's good to know! I need to get some new equipment because I sold all of mine before moving here. The beer prices here are outrageous!


----------



## felten (13/1/12)

OregonBrewer said:


> The beer prices here are outrageous!



that's because we have medicare!


----------

